# First Impressions Menards Tubular Track



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I just received two cases of Menards O-36 tubular track. I haven't run anything on it yet, but I do have some initial observations. First, THIS STUFF IS HEAVY! It probably weighs three times what similar sized piece of Lionel tubular weighs. It has the appearance of poorly done galvanized steel. It is grey and spotty, not the shiny stuff we are used to seeing in brand new track. The pins are not tight and the receiving (female) ends will need to be crimped to insure any type of pin grabbing. I plan to splay the outside rails which should help getting a good tight connection. The track is oily and will need to be wiped clean prior to use. 

I bought this track because I thought it would be a good fit between an O-42 and an O-31 line. I am pretty sure it will do the job I expect it to do. 

I think if you are looking for nice, new and shiny track, you may be disappointed. I think you could run some pretty heavy equipment on it with a good support at each track joint and not anything else. It is very strong, that is for sure. I ordered it on Wednesday, and it arrived today. Pretty fast shipping. 

Well, that's it. I can't say anything for performance. I am just beginning to get the track laid out for initial placement.


----------



## mat007413 (Dec 23, 2014)

I am running some 0-31 curves on my CHRISTMAS layout.. I did have to clean it up prior to using and tighten the pins and yes it was not the bright and shiny stuff we use to seeing but even that bright stuff dulls down. It is working just fine. The slide in track clips will not work with it but black tie wraps do just fine. I plan on getting some 30" straights and some 0-36 in the very near future.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe they made it dull to make it a little more realistic looking?
If you notice real track is never shiney. The top might be shiney for a while after a train runs over it but returns to a dull rusty color fairly quick if no trains roll over it.
The heavy part is good, except for the shipping part.
The pins? That is not a big deal if you have the correct pliers to make them tight?

It might even be better that way, I recently (2 years ago ) bought a bunch of O tubular track. I got some O/72's and O/54's and O/42's from my local hobby shop. I needed to pull a few pins and let me tell you it was like they were welded in the tube! They were very hard to pull, a few I had to open up the tube a little underneath.
It was the only way I could pull them. So loose pins would not be a big deal to me.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

I would hope that most modelers using tubular would have a pair of the special plyers to crimp cross ties, reshape and tighten the ends of the rails and crimp the pins tight. I got my pair years ago at a train show for a few dollers. I highly recommend anyone using tubular track get themselves a pair of these plyers. I did look at the Menards track, but personaly I prefer using good clean Postwar Lionel track which is still quite abundant and cheaper. Mike


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I don't use tubular track, but I'm curious how the price compares to other brands. Knowing Menards, it's probably quite a bit less expensive. Also wondering how it mates up to other brands of tubular.


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

take some photos im curious too see how it differs from the product pictures posted online


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

UPDATE: I am not able to use this track. I just can't make it fit where I intended it to be. I won't be sending it back, since Menards wants a 25% restocking fee. I will be offering it for sale soon at a good price. Since I am not able to fit in all the track I intended, I will also be selling new turn-outs and lots of tubular track including straights, and curves from O-31 to O-72, and some cross-overs too.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

That is a disappointment Bob, but I've had more than my share of "back to square one" projects, too, so I understand.


What is the problem with the track that makes it not fit?. According to their website, they make it is 72" down to 31" curves? Are their 31" curves a different diameter than Lionel's (measure from the inside not outside, or something?).


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Lee Willis said:


> That is a disappointment Bob, but I've had more than my share of "back to square one" projects, too, so I understand.
> 
> 
> What is the problem with the track that makes it not fit?. According to their website, they make it is 72" down to 31" curves? Are their 31" curves a different diameter than Lionel's (measure from the inside not outside, or something?).


Lee: it's not a problem with the track. I bought it hoping that I could fit it into a space between and O-42 curve and an O-31 curve. I just don't have the table space. I am winging the layout and my hope was that I could get six mainlines on the benchwork. As it turns out, I can only get three. I am running three modified dog-bone runs and one of the benchwork has a 48" table. My plans were great in my head, but in practicality, everything wouldn't fit. I am going to add another shelf run along the walls on each side of the room, with a 31" turn-around at each end with a switch in order to return on the same track. I know there is a name for this type of layout, but it doesn't come to mind just now. 

Anyway, I'm having fun, and now my wife has begun to comment about "buying too much". I've got a whole case of new 40" straights I'll never even open, all kinds of switches, crossovers and bunches of O gauge track that will never get on this layout. 

And about twice as many trains as I will need. I've been planning this layout far too long, and buying this and that, just in case I needed it later. Well, later has come, and I don't need the extra stuff I bought. It is the way of things for me. So, I'm modifying my plans and expectations to something more realistic and I hope, in the long run, it'll still be a pretty cool crappy basement layout.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Is there any indication where its made? I examined a couple pieces in the store and could not find any markings like the expected 'China' anywhere on it or the box. Could they actually be making the track in the US?


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

BigAl56 said:


> Is there any indication where its made? I examined a couple pieces in the store and could not find any markings like the expected 'China' anywhere on it or the box. Could they actually be making the track in the US?


Al, the box states made in China.


----------

